# Sermons of Samuel Davies



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2004)

I was at apuritansmind.com and on the recommended reading list Matthew recommended the sermons of Samuel Davies. Who was this preacher and where can I get samplings of his sermons?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2004)

He was a godly early American Presbyterian minister from Virginia, as well as a President of Princeton College. Here are a few links to his sermons and bio:

http://www.tracts.ukgo.com/samuel_davies.htm

http://www.puritansermons.com/banner/sdavies1.htm

http://articles.christiansunite.com/article2737.shtml

http://www.lexrex.com/informed/otherdocuments/sermons/davies.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2007)

Samuel Davies died on February 4, 1761.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2007)

His sermons are available in three volumes online:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2

Vol. 3


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2007)

Iain Murray's book "Revival and Revivalism opens up speaking about Davies. The sermons of his that I've read are very good. I believe SDG may be printing a volume which abridges the above mentioned sermons. Lloyd-Jones was a great admirer of his.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jun 11, 2007)

Lloyd-Jones was a great admirer of his.

Can you give me a source for this?


----------



## James (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.puritansermons.com/banner/sdavies1.htm

Some years ago the late Dr Martyn Lloyd-Jones said to an audience in the United States, 'You Americans do not know one of your greatest preachers'. He then pronounced a name almost unknown — the name, 'Samuel Davies'. Unhappily, we Americans still do not know one of our greatest preachers. Graduates of the finest seminaries in our land have not so much as heard of Samuel Davies. This is certainly not universally true, but those who have become aquainted with this man have found reason to agree with Dr Lloyd-Jones. Davies is indeed one of America's greatest preachers.

From Banner of Truth Magazine no. 235 April 1983


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 19, 2007)

I found this message on Samuel Davies that is worth consideration.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 19, 2007)

Wasn't Davies a contemporary of Whitefield, Edwards, et al and involved to a certain extent with the First Great Awakening in the South?


----------

